# AlexRims DM 24 DH Downhill/Freeride 26" Felgensatz



## MadBiker (4. Januar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7208932030&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Kompletter Satz Alexrims DM-24 26 Zoll

mit Kenda Kinetics, Disc Nabe, DH-Speichen 

 in liebevolle hände abzugeben!


----------

